# Pre-Wiring a Home - eBook



## dfeller (Sep 30, 2009)

Howdy all:

If you are interested in all the low-voltage systems involved in whole-home entertainment, I've been writing a eBook that should interest you... Long story short, I get a LOT of questions on home wiring and this seemed like the most efficient way to get all those questions answered. There are some good guides out there, but none fully covered the topic, and folks are left with yet more questions.

I've had a bunch of contributors from AVSforum and Cocoontech, but I havn't participated heavily in HTS until now so I wanted to offer it here as well. 

You can grab the latest copy at www.bocsco.com/prewire - please note that it is a work in progress. I try to publish a new chapter every week or so and that will automatically be sent out real time. And yes, its all free - at this point a labor of love.

I'm also looking for more contributors - still need someone to volunteer to cover home automation - and pictures of your own home installation are always welcome (credit always given)...

Chapters of the Book:
1 - Seriously, Why Bother?
2 - Can I actually get away with this?
3 - The absolute minimum, and why. (Minimum wires every home should have)
4 - Future Proofing (Conduit and how to install)
5 - The Actual "pull"
6 - Whole-Home-Audio systems and installation
7 - Proper Terminations - media cabinet, wires, plugs, jacks, and punching
8 - Whole-Home-Video
9 - Home Automation
10 - Things to Avoid
Appendices - 
Links to where to buy supplies and equipment
single page home planner
Room by room checklist
Electrical to consider
Things to avoid

Right now I'm in the middle of chapter 8...

David Feller


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Did a quick scan, looks great. If our house ever becomes a reality, I'll be attempting some simple wiring and will be happy to use you methods and contribute pictures and video.

Thanks again,
Marshall


----------

